# One thing about MTD & Murray, parts are cheap



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You read on here about the expense and complications of different blowers, locking Ariens wheels using a grip or handle, hydrostatic trans problems, parts unavailable or too expensive, a $300 gear for a Toro, blown something with no interchangeability or limited availability of that part, complicated gearing with multiple gears built into a large gear, transmissions, it doesn't stop.

MTD and it's sister machines, then Murray, lot of them out there, new parts are cheap, enough used machines, parts machines, both availability and interchangeability, simple, nothing is complicated. No have fun! when you are forced to bang something out.

I'm sure I've missed alot! LOL


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

There's nothing wrong with MTD. They are the Volkswagen Beetles of snow blowing.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Nothing wrong with MTD, Murray or any other machine if it works and does the job. Yes machines are built to a price point, just like cars, houses, virtually everything. One problem comes up though is when these high priced items die, they might not be easy or inexpensive to repair/replace assuming a replacement is available.


What really gets me is when multiple manufacturers use the same part from a 3d party and prices can be all over the place.
Though not snowblower related, this does demonstrate what I'm driving at. I am restoring a Corvette and there turned out to be a bad relay in the ABS system. It was over $65 I found listed for my year of car, used as no one listed a new one. I found out the exact same part was available both new and used for about 7 different brands of cars. I think I got it for $12-$15, and it was the exact same relay, same manufacturer, same model, everything exactly the same. Same thing with snowblowers, sometimes buying a part through another outlet or dealer can save you $$ if say for example it's listed for a MTD instead of a Honda. Same part, same item number, just a wide range of prices out there depending on the brand of blower you're buying it for.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Guess I should buy where you are getting your parts. 

Just priced an Murruy auger bearing and at $68, decided to forego buying a genuine Briggs. Bought a SKF bearing and pressed it in. $23.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Briggs doesn't make bearings so it's very likely the SKF IS the OEM Briggs just not in the Briggs box/bag and no markup. It pays to shop around and see what pops up searching part numbers. I've found that especially true for anything John Deere.


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

The service kit for my MTD(Troy-Bilt) transmission is now almost $200.
It was about $90 when I installed mine.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

654656546+96+66+62+2+2+62+2
62+652+


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

jtclays said:


> You claim you have a Simplicity blower and defend everything MTD and now VW Beetles? Where do you get your VW parts?:wink2:


My previous blower was an MTD. Lasted almost 20 years. Never a problem. Typical maintenance, belts, skids, oil changes, plugs. 

I'm not "defending" MTD per se'. I just think brand bashing is as silly as over the top brand promoting. I don't see what people get out of bashing a brand. Maybe some phallic compensation or something. Perhaps their mother didn't hug them when they were young. 

I get my VW parts from various places. EMPI makes a lot of stuff. Thinking about it, I have a spare VW engine sitting in the garage, wonder if I could toss that on a blower.......hmmm......36 unstoppable Horsepower

I'm building a dune buggy. Learning a lot about VWs as I go. I'm finding out that VW Beetle parts from decades ago are easy to get, cheap, and plentiful, either used or new. The basic structure of the Beetle is just about every car made during that timeframe (bus, Karman Ghia, etc.) Same engine, trans, frame pan, for the most part with minor exceptions. Most interchangeable, just different fenders. Just like the MTD, Club Cadet, Yard Machines, ETC.... Hence, my comparison.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

chargin said:


> The service kit for my MTD(Troy-Bilt) transmission is now almost $200.
> It was about $90 when I installed mine.


What's in a service kit?


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

JLawrence08648 said:


> MTD and it's sister machines, then Murray, lot of them out there, new parts are cheap, enough used machines, parts machines, both availability and interchangeability, simple, nothing is complicated. No have fun! when you are forced to bang something out.


That's one of the main reasons I like MTD. Their stuff is as plentiful as belly buttons.
I think that's also part of the reason some folks don't like MTD.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

cra


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

jtclays said:


> There you go, you solved it without being bitter or caustic.:devil:


:devil: Just as I planned.


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

jsup said:


> What's in a service kit?


The whole transmission.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

chargin said:


> The whole transmission.


That's some "service kit".


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

ooooog


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

To avoid having to buy a new transmission one has to take it apart just like in that video to lube the bearings on 2 of those gears.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

Bob E said:


> That's one of the main reasons I like MTD. Their stuff is as plentiful as belly buttons.
> I think that's also part of the reason some folks don't like MTD.


 
I think parts availability for a new MTD is the best reason to buy one if you want to keep a snowblower going for twenty plus years yourself for your own use. My expectations would not be the same as using a heavy duty machine.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

chargin said:


> The service kit for my MTD(Troy-Bilt) transmission is now almost $200.
> It was about $90 when I installed mine.


How long ago did you instal yours. My cousin has a White (MTD) for twenty years now and has not changed the transmission.


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

His transmission is probably not affected by this issue.


----------

